# Second hand Curtis controllers (New ones)



## stealthhack (Aug 18, 2011)

Soo i have AC24LS, motor searching for a reasonable controller at good price!
Can this controller do the job, and how can i change the parameters in him?
300$ incl price of the controller and shipping?
Do you ship worldwide?
Best regards!


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

I am not selling controllers. I was warning everyone to be careful of what they buy.

I can not comment on the compatibility of a Curtis controller for your motor.

I am sure there are others here who can.

Miz


----------

